# Business Card Printing - when the card has already been printed



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

All

I am looking for a company that will take a current business card and print on the back (Arabic). I *don't* want to print new cards (complicated reasons). 

Does anyone know of a group that specifically does this?

Thanks

-md000/Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure if that's possible since I believe someone told me the cards are printed multiple copies per page, then cut into individual cards.

Hope you find someone who could do it, probably for more $ since not straight forward.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ccr said:


> Not sure if that's possible since I believe someone told me the cards are printed multiple copies per page, then cut into individual cards.
> 
> Hope you find someone who could do it, probably for more $ since not straight forward.



I agree...
I had an uncle who use to have a printing and publishing business in Deira, Dubai... (walk around in Deira... you might find someone)

May be you can ask someone to print it on only 10 cards (time consuming job)... you can use them for a targeted set of customers.... 

if i were you...
i have a huge personal HP printer at home and i can re print on any size of paper i want (though i have never tried it... but it has that option)...

:confused2: i think you can ask someone to type it for you in Arabic (dh 10) and just click the print option with correct alignment...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Might be easier to print labels (clear) of the business card and then simply paste it to the back of your existing card.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md000 said:


> All
> 
> I am looking for a company that will take a current business card and print on the back (Arabic). I *don't* want to print new cards (complicated reasons).
> 
> ...


 You might end up with a mess because most of the printers here really aren't "that" great to be able to do this for you. My suggestion, get rid of those and just print brand new cards in English and Arabic. It's happened to me before. Let me know if you need a good printer recommendation.


----------



## neilwalton74 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to add to this post, since it was so long ago, but Im in need of a good business card printing service in Dubai, anyone know any?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

md000 said:


> All
> 
> I am looking for a company that will take a current business card and print on the back (Arabic). I *don't* want to print new cards (complicated reasons).
> 
> ...



It can't be done. Business cards are printed on a large sheet and then guillotined or laser cut, not printed onto individual cards, so printers don't have the facility to do what you want.

If you need double sided cards, then it needs to be done at outset. Why not just get them reprinted? Once you have the artwork it isn't expensive.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Comments above are right, cards are printed in sheets and then cut and the cost you would pay to print only arabic, same cost you can have new cards done with english/arabic.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

sanjaysm said:


> Comments above are right, cards are printed in sheets and then cut and the cost you would pay to print only arabic, same cost you can have new cards done with english/arabic.


drop me a line if u need help


----------



## sanjaysm12 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Print on card which already has been printed*

I had a similar situation and found a company Isintfze in Dubai who could help print arabic on back side and charged me just 100 for 50 cards and also gave them back same day. Was impressed, have been using them since. Hope this helps. 



md000 said:


> All
> 
> I am looking for a company that will take a current business card and print on the back (Arabic). I *don't* want to print new cards (complicated reasons).
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjaysm12 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Business Card Printing Service*

I used isintfze in Dubai for printing arabic on back side and they did the job for me same day and price was very much affordable, check them on google, they might be able to help.



neilwalton74 said:


> Sorry to add to this post, since it was so long ago, but Im in need of a good business card printing service in Dubai, anyone know any?


----------

